# Older Clausing Lathe



## James Kurth (Apr 20, 2015)

Wondering if anyone can help me with some info on this lathe I just bought? This is what I think it is. A clausing 100 series? Not sure if they made different models within the 100 series? Where would I be able to find a operators manual. I'm new to all this Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## David M (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like a 100 series might be a pretty good bet. Here's some reading material.  http://www.lathes.co.uk/clausing/page6.html

And good luck with your new lathe!


----------



## brino (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi James,

I looked around a bit and found some info here:

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=181&tab=3

-brino


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 21, 2015)

James,

Add a photo showing the serial number.


----------



## James Kurth (Apr 21, 2015)

Pictures to come in a couple days thanks


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, our Downloads is still not back up.  And the only 12" Clausing manual that I have here at home is on the 4800.  This is the model number that the Model 100 MK-III was changed to after Atlas bought Clausing in 1949.50.  But it starts at Serial Number 15000.


----------



## James Kurth (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is a serial number photo. Thanks for the help still looking for a manual.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 26, 2015)

OK,  I'd guess that it is probably a MK I.  Unfortunately, I do not have access to the old Downloads yet, and can't say when I will.  Sorry.


----------



## James Kurth (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks
Keep
Me in mind when you can access them again.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 27, 2015)

OK.  I'll at least post a note in this and a couple of other fora when that happens.


----------

